# Shooteminthelips



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Ran into and your girlfriend scouting the other night, wondering if you got into that field and got after them....? If so, how'd it turn out'?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

So shooteminthelips has his girlfriend do all the work and he just comes in for the glory, nice.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

I ran into his girlfriend. Or should I say "on top of!" :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No we ended up hunting another field this morning. And she is my fiance we are getting married next July. Got 10 though in the field we hunted this morning. We are going out there in the field you seen us at in morning though. It was to wet this morning to get out in the field. Even with the quad. But the wind and weather dried it out well enough tomorrow morning we will kill them.

Yeah she is pretty good old bird and I am just along for the ride. I am just glad that she likes to hunt and shoot as much as I do. I never have to ask to go. The only time she gets mad is when she doesnt get to go.. And have you ever met a girl that doesnt get crabby when you go drop money at cabelas? I am definetly lucky..


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Good to hear, let me know how it fairs out!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The fields are so damn muddy you almost have to use a 4-wheeler! Can anyone say 4-wheeler races!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Yeah she is pretty good old bird and I am just along for the ride. I am just glad that she likes to hunt and shoot as much as I do. I never have to ask to go. The only time she gets mad is when she doesnt get to go.. And have you ever met a girl that doesnt get crabby when you go drop money at cabelas? I am definetly lucky..


where can i pick me up one of these?? :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Found mine In Alexandria Minnesota. Might wanna try there!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I got a sota chick as well, they aint so bad


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Match dot com just called, they want you guys back! :lol:

They are all crazy just gotta find one that is alittle less crazy!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Found mine In Alexandria Minnesota. Might wanna try there!


Couldn't pay me enough to date a Cardinal :lol: :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree on the less crazy part. She can get alittle nuts every now and then. Just as long as I can still hunt..


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

she prob. gets crazy cause everyone still calls her a blue plater


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well to be honest she wasnt here for two days and those were changed. Couldnt stand to pull into the garage every day and look at them. Made me feel all dirty. Kind of like farting in your waders after all you can eat taco bar the night before! :beer:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i got my girl in alexandria, MN also. its funny ya said that one. she loves to hunt and shes a swim suit model lol.


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend 4-wheeler races to anyone. I just broke my leg clean off 6 inches above the ankle taking a dune going too fast, and missed my first opener that I can remember. Good doctors saved my leg and hopefully I'll be ready to kill a deer come bow opener. You probably don't need to worry about too many dunes in ND though, but be careful. Hunting is hard when you can't walk.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

orangefeet said:


> I wouldn't recommend 4-wheeler races to anyone. I just broke my leg clean off 6 inches above the ankle taking a dune going too fast, and missed my first opener that I can remember. Good doctors saved my leg and hopefully I'll be ready to kill a deer come bow opener. You probably don't need to worry about too many dunes in ND though, but be careful. Hunting is hard when you can't walk.


It was more of a joke, about racing to be the first into the field!

I know what you mean my dirtbike has been hard on me!


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> I agree on the less crazy part. She can get alittle nuts every now and then. Just as long as I can still hunt..


haha .. a little nuts? SHES CRAZY! :withstupid:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Not as crazy as your wife. When is the wedding again? I think we should have it at Gillys!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

if it flies it dies said:


> i got my girl in alexandria, MN also. its funny ya said that one. she loves to hunt and shes a swim suit model lol.


I say prooooooooooove it...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

makin it rain said:


> if it flies it dies said:
> 
> 
> > i got my girl in alexandria, MN also. its funny ya said that one. she loves to hunt and shes a swim suit model lol.
> ...


I like where this guy's heads at. Pics or no care.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

USAlx50 said:


> makin it rain said:
> 
> 
> > if it flies it dies said:
> ...


COME ON PROVE IT>>> Do it up


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think this must be her?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> makin it rain said:
> 
> 
> > if it flies it dies said:
> ...


BUMP  :lol:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Keeping it ALIIIIIIIIIIIVE, i like it i like it


----------

